# New Pilot Program for DD



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have been on vacation so I haven’t DD in the last ten days. Back in town and I got a notice from DD that I am a beta tester for the rest of the month for a Pilot called Dasher Rewards. Criteria will be
-4.7 star rating
-95% completion rate
-100 deliveries in the past 30 days
-200 lifetime deliveries
What you get is
-Dash anytime access, no need to schedule and you get instant access anytime you want.
-And drum roll......Proirity pings when it is slow.

It’s a pilot so I’ll give it a try this week and let you know how it works out.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Apparently for iOS for now. Android users in September from what I've heard. 
Being able to dash now whenever you want is huge. I can't wait lol


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

So they can work on that but cant put together a pay model that doesnt steal our tips. Well done doordash u scumbags.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Every market is different and I love Door Dash in my market. Everyone is talking about the "Summer Slow Down", not here, even in 116° temperature. Stealing tips, can't get on schedule, on and on and on. I'll just say this, there are ways to make some really good money with DD. Today for instance, I made $21 bucks an hour for the 4.5 hours I worked. I also know a little trick to ALWAYS get on schedule. 
What I'm trying to say is, look around, do a little research, watch some YouTube videos. $150 bucks a day is my average. Most days are far more than that. Anyway stop hating on DD and figure it out.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

How are they stealing tips? The current pay model is simple. One dollar by door dash and the rest is tip. If there wasn't a tip DD makes up the difference. It the TOS that was agreed to in the contract that you accepted.

The question comes up. Will it create even more of a flooded market? I wonder what percentage is in that catergory? I am willing to bet a large amount.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> How are they stealing tips? The current pay model is simple. One dollar by door dash and the rest is tip. If there wasn't a tip DD makes up the difference. It the TOS that was agreed to in the contract that you accepted.
> 
> The question comes up. Will it create even more of a flooded market? I wonder what percentage is in that catergory? I am willing to bet a large amount.


Don't play dumb.

Whether I as a customer choose to give the driver a $5 cash tip or authorize a $5 tip thru the app, my expectation is the same, which is that the driver will end up with $5 MORE than he/she would have had if I had given NO TIP.

If that driver isn't $5 ahead after I pay the tip, every cent less than $5 is being STOLEN by Doordash.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Every market is different and I love Door Dash in my market. Everyone is talking about the "Summer Slow Down", not here, even in 116° temperature. Stealing tips, can't get on schedule, on and on and on. I'll just say this, there are ways to make some really good money with DD. Today for instance, I made $21 bucks an hour for the 4.5 hours I worked. I also know a little trick to ALWAYS get on schedule.
> What I'm trying to say is, look around, do a little research, watch some YouTube videos. $150 bucks a day is my average. Most days are far more than that. Anyway stop hating on DD and figure it out.


I have it figured out and ur market must be good just wait til every order is $5 like my market is now. At BEST here u can make $17 an hour but usually around $12, to me it's not worth it, and its nonstop orders. Customers here make up over 50% of pay in tips that doordash is stealing, just bc they found some loophole doesnt mean it's not stealing. Shame on you for defending them.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Legal definiton of theft. Theft is defined as the physical removal of an object that is capable of being stolen without the consent of the owner and with the intention of depriving the owner of it permanently.

subsidize
[ˈsəbsəˌdīz]

VERB
*subsidized* (past tense) · *subsidized* (past participle)

support (an organization or activity) financially.
"it was beyond the power of a state to subsidize a business"
synonyms:
give money to · pay a subsidy to · give a grant to · contribute to ·
[more]
make a contribution to · invest in · sponsor · fund · finance · provide finance/capital for · capitalize · underwrite · back · support · give support to · keep · help · aid · assist · shore up · prop up · buttress · pick up the tab for · foot the bill for · shell out for · fork out for · cough up for · chip in for · bankroll · pony up for

pay part of the cost of producing (something) to reduce prices for the buyer.

Subsidized yes stolen no...as we do receive tips.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Don't play dumb.
> 
> Whether I as a customer choose to give the driver a $5 cash tip or authorize a $5 tip thru the app, my expectation is the same, which is that the driver will end up with $5 MORE than he/she would have had if I had given NO TIP.
> 
> If that driver isn't $5 ahead after I pay the tip, every cent less than $5 is being STOLEN by Doordash.


Also it's a vague law that employers amd supervisore are not supposed to get involved with tips and taking it for compensation to employees

Of course drivers are not employees and the law needs to be updated



smithers54 said:


> Legal definiton of theft. Theft is defined as the physical removal of an object that is capable of being stolen without the consent of the owner and with the intention of depriving the owner of it permanently.
> 
> subsidize
> [ˈsəbsəˌdīz]
> ...


So let's call it fraud then


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Fraud is a broad term that refers to acts intended to swindle someone. In essence, it's the use of intentional deception for monetary or personal gain.

swindle
[ˈswindl]
How is it any of these things if a person argreed to the terms of the contract? Because we all did sign a contract.
VERB
*swindles* (third person present) · *swindled* (past tense) · *swindled* (past participle) · *swindling* (present participle)


use deception to deprive (someone) of money or possessions.
"a businessman swindled investors out of millions of dollars"


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

In addition to the basic price of the service. So they steal our base pay. Either way its unethical. Should be illegal and just scummy.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I see the DD support team is posting in this thread.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

It stealing from the perspective of the customer. The customer is assuming the extra tip is going as addition to the drivers pay, like most places. It’s thief in their eyes because money is not being used as intended


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I called doordash once and asked them if they wanted to deduct $3 a customer gave me in cash from my pay. They said no that is a tip meant to be kept. I said then what about when the customer tips in the app? They said they lower the base pay accordingly. So I asked if they would like to deduct $3 of my base pay from the cash tip? They said no you keep it. I played dumb and asked what the difference is... and he couldn't come up with any logical answer. ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> Fraud is a broad term that refers to acts intended to swindle someone. In essence, it's the use of intentional deception for monetary or personal gain.
> 
> swindle
> [ˈswindl]
> ...


Do you think there is no expectation of a customer to tip through the app that the money goes to the driver? I am pretty confident that if you survey monkeed people that it would be in the high 90% that they expect the driver to get all of that money


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

DD base pay is a dollar. Everyone who signed up agreed with that. At least the minimum you get is better than a $3.10 Uber delivery that you spent 40 minutes and 5 miles on. You all can give the theft and stolen parts a rest.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I am not saying it’s theft from the drivers perspective... cause I signed up knowing that. It’s the consumer who gave DD backslash on the pay structure since they found the true usage of their tips


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

A second question I would ask the same people is would they still tip, if you knew the company was using tips as a guaranteed wage in the event they didnt exceed the wage, I am guessing most would not tip


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I had lady who was using door dash for the first time.... she was visible upset when I answered her question about tips.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I am not saying it's theft from the drivers perspective... cause I signed up knowing that. It's the consumer who gave DD backslash on the pay structure since they found the true usage of their tips


The customers and drivers gave them backlash. That's why the ceo came out and said they were going to work on getting a fair restructuring. I wonder when this will happen. Im sure they are working feverishly on something that will blow rainbows up everyones ass to make them feel good while the other hand is lubeing the pole. To keep the tips coming they would have to tell customers that the drivers work for service wages and tips would be greatly appreciated right at the point the order is completed.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

If anyone thinks the new pay model is going to be better...look at the Lyft and uber drivers...a few months ago when I started minimum orders were 8-12 now 4-7


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> How are they stealing tips? The current pay model is simple. One dollar by door dash and the rest is tip. If there wasn't a tip DD makes up the difference. It the TOS that was agreed to in the contract that you accepted.
> 
> The question comes up. Will it create even more of a flooded market? I wonder what percentage is in that catergory? I am willing to bet a large amount.


Wish I had large amount that I didn't have to deliver food for living


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> Legal definiton of theft. Theft is defined as the physical removal of an object that is capable of being stolen without the consent of the owner and with the intention of depriving the owner of it permanently.
> 
> subsidize
> [ˈsəbsəˌdīz]
> ...





smithers54 said:


> Legal definiton of theft. Theft is defined as the physical removal of an object that is capable of being stolen without the consent of the owner and with the intention of depriving the owner of it permanently.
> 
> subsidize
> [ˈsəbsəˌdīz]
> ...


Have you ever heard of the legal term THEFT BY DECEPTION?



smithers54 said:


> If anyone thinks the new pay model is going to be better...look at the Lyft and uber drivers...a few months ago when I started minimum orders were 8-12 now 4-7


It most likely will not be much better at all but there will be more transparency with the drivers and customers. Doordash presents theory to it to drivers more like they are doing us a favor by guaranteeing a certain amount per delivery. They would not be doing this if it was not beneficial to them. They have all the data and they have already crunched the numbers. More people tip than don't tip so they are able to use the tips to subsidize our pay. If more people didn't tip they would pay you just a flat base per delivery. The biggest joke is that they know what the customer has tipped immediately but yet they play the game by giving you a guarantee of $6.00 but once you complete the delivery you get an extra $2.00 because the customer tipped more. Shouldn't the guarantee be $8.00 from the beginning? Why play games?


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Well they said about 15% of customers either leave a little tip or dont tip so they steal 100% of the tips... makes sense if u dont think about it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Apparently a rapidly increasing number of DD customers are refusing to tip thru the app due to the news stories about DD stealing tips.

Previously defiant DD is now claiming that they're going to stop using tips as a substitute for driver pay.


----------

